# Feeding rabbit organs to chickens



## folkshot (May 5, 2013)

I've seen several posts where members will feed organs, intestines, to their chickens. I'm guessing the reason is to give an extra boost of protein and to waste as little of the rabbit as possible. When giving chickens organs, is there any need to cut it up? Or do you just take the organ scraps raw and throw it in the pen? Also, when doing intestines, is there any prep work needed, like splitting open and cleaning out the casing, or just throw it all in?

My mom was saying not to feed chickens meat because they get a taste for it and turn crazy mean and attack everything, but I don't know that I believe that so much.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

folkshot said:


> I've seen several posts where members will feed organs, intestines, to their chickens. I'm guessing the reason is to give an extra boost of protein and to waste as little of the rabbit as possible. When giving chickens organs, is there any need to cut it up? Or do you just take the organ scraps raw and throw it in the pen? Also, when doing intestines, is there any prep work needed, like splitting open and cleaning out the casing, or just throw it all in?
> 
> My mom was saying not to feed chickens meat because they get a taste for it and turn crazy mean and attack everything, but I don't know that I believe that so much.


Everyone to his own----I feed and have fed my chickens meat for Many years. My chickens get to clean all the deer and hog bones that we process. I have caught raccoons. possums and give them to the chickens after I skin them. I do not like to feed the chickens the intestines from any animal. I remove the gaul and feed them the liver, lungs---everything else except for the stomack and intestines. I have had chickens that would swallow the intestines with part hanging out their mouth and they acted like they were having a time breathing----kinda bothered me feeding them small intestines so I feed them to the Buzzards. 

I catch fish and split them, throw them to my chickens but if I do not split them the fish will lay in the chicken yard for days. I do let them have ALL of the fish.


----------



## folkshot (May 5, 2013)

Hmm. Definitely something to think about. We are months away yet from breeding or butchering our rabbits, but I like to plan things ahead of time. Thanks for your response!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

my chickens are free range in every sence of the word they eat any thing and every thing with no ill effects so far


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They can eat the innards with no issues. It won't hurt them, and you don't have to cut them up. Chickens are scavengers. They eat anything organic like that.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

intestins are like noodles for chickens, they will clean up the whole pile of guts and scraps with no problem, the meat is good for them, and thinking they would go crazy and attack everything if you give them meat is just an old wives tale, they will do that if they DONT have enough protien and are kept over crowded and board, thats when they will attack eachother and pick their butts raw and bloody


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

My muscovy ducks love them.


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

I feed rabbit guts to my chickens. They love em. Hubby also feeds rabbit to the doggone pigs and I keep kickin' his butt for it, but he's still doing it. Grrrr!


----------



## folkshot (May 5, 2013)

notasnowballs said:


> I feed rabbit guts to my chickens. They love em. Hubby also feeds rabbit to the doggone pigs and I keep kickin' his butt for it, but he's still doing it. Grrrr!


Why would you not feed it to the pigs?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

pigs that know that meat is a good thing to eat can start finding ways of getting it on their own, dont take a nap around them at that point, other livestock is fair game too.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

None of our pigs or chickens would ever eat any of the innards we fed them


----------

